# Pretty Bay Gelding Found



## Tern (22 May 2014)

A pretty bay gelding has been found yesterday in Twyning, Worcestershire. Lady who's land he was found on can not look after him as has orphaned foal so another lady has kindly taken him into her care until owner is found. Horse description:

Bay
Gelding
Believed to be 7-8 years old.
About 16hh/16.1hh
Has been clipped recently - last week or so.
Travels like a saint.
Shod on front 
Recently shod for first time in about 3 months.
Bridle path recently been cut
Was hogged, is now growing back.
Carrying a lot of tried mud in his heels and higher up on his cannons.
Very untrusting, nervous and jumpy.


----------



## Micky (22 May 2014)

Sounds and looks lovely, surely someone must be missing him! Have you shared on FB or stolen horses websites?


----------



## Tern (22 May 2014)

Yes it is on fb sights and police etc are aware.

Confirmed to be microchipped though last reg owner was in Northern Ireland. He is confirmed DOB of 2001 so will be 12 or 13 years of age.


----------



## Frumpoon (22 May 2014)

He is lush, I'll have him if no one else wants him


----------



## Tern (23 May 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			He is lush, I'll have him if no one else wants him
		
Click to expand...

Person who has taken him in until owners are found is happy to keep him lol, he's a very stunning chap.


----------



## Princess16 (15 October 2014)

Wee the owners found ?


----------



## Pigeon (15 October 2014)

I was wondering the same thing only the other day! x


----------



## Princess16 (15 October 2014)

I know I hate it when I don't know the outcome lol! Does anybody else know what happened as he was lovely.


----------



## KrujaaLass (15 October 2014)

It was. Long and complicated story. Think he was abandoned


----------



## Princess16 (15 October 2014)

KrujaaLass said:



			It was. Long and complicated story. Think he was abandoned
		
Click to expand...

Aww what a shame he really was lovely. Hope he has found a good home!


----------



## KrujaaLass (15 October 2014)

I think he did. Lady kept him for quite a while and then passed him on. Remember reading it all on facebook


----------



## Tern (19 October 2014)

Hello, sorry I never updated!

(Concorde) was dumped - found full history and everything, turned out he was dumped after being owner for two weeks, people who sold him got in touch with Lady who now owns him and gave her some tips and who they sold him to, he's a very sensitive soul and has been since he was a baby apparently and the people who bought him were known for being quite heavy handed.. Concorde is now living a happy life after having tried to ride him, (now) owner has decided it is best he is retired, I believe although he was meant to go to a field nearby to retire he is still at the yard.  

You may find stuff here about him from months ago:
https://www.facebook.com/madam.kiki?fref=ts


----------

